# Applique Materials



## Clayton23 (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone else know of other types of material to do for applique and where to get them?

I am currently aware of twill, poly-twill, felt, acrylic felt, and some metallic materials. 

I know this has come up a lot, but what is out there as far as distressed material?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You can use just about anything fabric for applique as long as it is compatible laundry-wise with the fabric of whatever you are applying it to. 
Go to a fabric store and take a look around.


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello, I am a new user but have been in embroidery for 10 years. I love applique and I found a great place to get distressed applique. I just received my order and it looks really awesome. Check it out online - Midwestpunch.com
they also do normal tackle twill and applique and have done a good job so far.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for that link, a lot of people have been looking for that look.

Oh, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## helenh (Dec 30, 2007)

I need a supplier of applique fabric with patterns. Camo, american flag, polka dot. Who sells this. thanks


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

I do applique and I get my stuff from Identity for Textiles | Stahls' ID.
However, I have only worked with poly-twill and felt. I am sure there are many more types


----------



## sewmuchstuff (Jun 10, 2007)

You can use any material for applique patterns. a fabric store is a great place to look. Twill USA has a product called PS960 that is for material that does not have a pressure sensitive or heat seal backing already. They also have P965 that is a permanent new sew backing. both get heat applied then cut just as you would regular twill.


----------



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone know if there is a way to attach distressed applique via heat transfer?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I do sublimation, can make really cool applique's with a subliflock material. Has a heat seal backing, great for iorn ons. I can make you some, have a nice day, uncletee.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

tshirtchopshop said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to attach distressed applique via heat transfer?


Part of the appeal of distressed applique is that the edges of the fabric are frayed. I'm not sure you will get that frayed look if you heat press the applique to the garment.


----------



## tshirtchopshop (Sep 7, 2010)

tshirtchopshop said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to attach distressed applique via heat transfer?


Where can I go to get a sample?


----------



## helenh (Dec 30, 2007)

tshirtchopshop said:


> Where can I go to get a sample?


Sample of what?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I looked at their site. Interesting. Since applique at best is time consuming and more or less ties you to the machine, not that much of a deal to trim. Unless I just could not find a color, a trip to my local fabric shop would be my choice. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## DSetchel (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello, I have a galvo laser that does the distressed looks and also etching etc. directly on the garments. I also can do reverse applique with the fabric behind the garment and I cut the garment out (very cool). I am strictly a contractor so I work on customer supplied blanks. The laser bridge look gives you all sorts of options and the price is probably less than you are paying to get the cut applique that you have to sew on.

The Galvos cost quite a bit more than the flat bed lasers but the opportunities are endless. Try it out in your market with a contractor before purchasing your own.
David
Quality Embroidery


----------

